# Thomaston, GA - Catalonia, F, B/T, Upson Co



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12032033








I have called the shelter. They have at least 3 GSDs there. The man said they were all nice temperaments and "adoptable." He also said that if pulled, I could have them speutered at Muscogee County rather than Upson County as the price here is $65 (includes microchip).
I can pull, temp hold for a reputable rescue.
I have not heard back from the shelter employee with the follow up information that I had requested.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Upson County, Ga blk/tan female "Catalonia"*

Anyone??


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Upson County, Ga blk/tan female "Catalonia"*

Beautiful girl.....bump for the sweety.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Upson County, Ga blk/tan female "Catalonia"*

I'm told...very few adoptions at this shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Upson County, Ga blk/tan female "Catalonia"*

Listing removed


----------

